# Male or Female?



## supersorin (Oct 12, 2012)

Is Sorin really a male or Female
He was supposed to be a male, but looks female to me :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Female


----------



## supersorin (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you very much  
Gosh She needs a much girly name now then sorin !


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Definitely female. You could call her "Sora". When I was a kid I had a girl-cat named that .


----------



## vincentkosasih (Aug 8, 2012)

Female for sure......

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Definitely a girl. Boys have a sort of obvious "belly button" that is actually their um, boy part.


----------

